# Saponara alla Fiorentina per 10 milioni di euro



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Gennaio 2017)

Colpo della società viola che si assicura l'ex Milan Riccardo Saponara per 10 milioni di euro. Tuttavia solo 8.2 milioni andranno all'Empoli in quanto il 30% della cifra di vendita eccedente i 5 milioni andrà al Milan secondo il precedente accordo. In arrivo dunque 1.8 milioni per la società rossonera.


----------



## Coripra (28 Gennaio 2017)

uau... chi ci compriamo? Qualcuno dei giochi preziosi?


----------



## ralf (28 Gennaio 2017)

Questo significa che Bernardeschi a giugno saluta, resta da capire dove.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Questo significa che Bernardeschi a giugno saluta, resta da capire dove.



pare lo voglia la sfinter...io lo prenderei, anche berardi non sarebbe male, solo che caratterialmente non mi piace, preferisco Bernardeschi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Gennaio 2017)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Colpo della società viola che si assicura l'ex Milan Riccardo Saponara per 10 milioni di euro. Tuttavia solo 8.2 milioni andranno all'Empoli in quanto il 30% della cifra di vendita eccedente i 5 milioni andrà al Milan secondo il precedente accordo. In arrivo dunque 1.8 milioni per la società rossonera.



Su Sportmediaset dicono dicono 3 milioni secondo gli accordi con l'empoli, e che i soldi verranno incassati a giugno. Poi non so, ogni giornale dice la sua


----------



## DrHouse (28 Gennaio 2017)

Se parte pure Petagna entra ancora qualcosa... soldi impensabili...

Però, non era buono se Saponara fosse tornato da noi a queste condizioni? L'obbligo sarebbe scattato a 7 milioni (i 3 della percentuale li avrebbero persi a prescindere)... a 7 milioni è regalato Ricky


----------



## juventino (30 Gennaio 2017)

I Della Valle sono usciti fuori di melone? Buttare 10 milioni per questo giocatorino?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Gennaio 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Se parte pure Petagna entra ancora qualcosa... soldi impensabili...
> 
> Però, non era buono se Saponara fosse tornato da noi a queste condizioni? L'obbligo sarebbe scattato a 7 milioni (i 3 della percentuale li avrebbero persi a prescindere)... a 7 milioni è regalato Ricky



7 milioni sono troppi per uno come lui.


----------



## Sand (31 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> 7 milioni sono troppi per uno come lui.



Anche secondo me.
Ha fatto male da noi, poi un paio di stagioni buone in provincia, quest'anno male anche in provincia.
Se libera Bernardeschi, in estate è da prendere.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Gennaio 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me.
> Ha fatto male da noi, poi un paio di stagioni buone in provincia, quest'anno male anche in provincia.
> Se libera Bernardeschi, in estate è da prendere.



Ha fatto bene in Serie B (non che ci voglia molto) 6 mesi in A e poi basta.

5/6 mln è il prezzo giusto per lui.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Gennaio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ha fatto bene in Serie B (non che ci voglia molto) 6 mesi in A e poi basta.
> 
> 5/6 mln è il prezzo giusto per lui.



contro di noi fa sempre dei partitoni, con tanto di gol. 

le restanti 30 giornate non lo si sente neanche nominare. 
boh vedremo. 
cmq con bernardeschi non c'entra nulla.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Gennaio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> contro di noi fa sempre dei partitoni, con tanto di gol.
> 
> le restanti 30 giornate non lo si sente neanche nominare.
> boh vedremo.
> cmq con bernardeschi non c'entra nulla.



Si. Cosi come Bernardeschi non c'entra nulla con Firenze e il calcio di provincia.


----------

